# charging problems 5000



## cullomt (Jan 1, 2014)

I just installed an new Gen and voltage reg on a 5000 ford tractor someone had cobbled on a alt with no tach drive. I wanted more original.

The problem is at idle the gen light is off when increasing the rpm the light comes on and gets brighter. something is hooked up wrong but not sure where to start looking.

All the wiring harness ends were cut off but i found a diagram to re wire it I think all is what it is suppose to be


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you taken any voltage readings to see what is going on with the charge system?

Also seem to remember that with a generator, gen and VR need to be polarized to insure proper polarity. Was this done?


----------



## cullomt (Jan 1, 2014)

the gen was polarized and the gen was tested before it was installed I dont understand why it shows charging (light out) at idle then discharge at higher RPM (light on)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Just a thought. There may be a diode (for the alternator you replaced) in the charging light circuit somewhere?? Using an ohmmeter, check the resistance in the wires in both directions. If you find high resistance in one direction and low in the other, there is a diode in the circuit.

Using a voltmeter, check the voltage at the battery with the engine off and running. You should have a higher voltage with engine running.

If you read JMOR's writeup on the YT forum, the charging light is illuminated due to an imbalance in voltage between terminals. A diode would prevent voltage to appear on one side of the light. This is pure speculation on my part - something to check. 

You can check the generator by running it as a motor. Take the belt off of it and jumper a wire from battery hot direct to the armature and field terminals on the generator. It should run as a motor.

If the generator checks out OK, and you are confident in your wiring job, then the regulator is suspect. Even if it's new. It may have been sitting on a shelf for many years. Contacts oxidize over time.


----------



## cullomt (Jan 1, 2014)

*update*

I put on a new reg and all is ok....


----------

